# Shes Here!



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

She came yesterday- Here's Miss. Henrietta! (I know shes a fatty pants right now, still has some baby weight!)









Second 1/2 are on their way!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok Ive resized them a bunch and they still wont change! What the heck?


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations! She looks so cute! Make sure you post more pictures. n_n


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I see part of this little cutie!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a BUNCH of super cute pictures! But some one needs to help me re-size them! Photobucket wont do it!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

If you go into edit, there's a resize option. I usually resize mine to about 450x500. If you did resize them and they're still showing up huge, try using a different browser. Sometimes when I use Firefox, the pictures are HUGE, but when I go into Internet Explorer, it works just fine.  Otherwise, restarting my computer works sometimes, too. 

She looks like a beautiful princess!  Congrats!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Okie! I'm on chrome and it usually is pretty good... but ill try old explorer


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratulations! She looks adorable! And I can understand - there's nothing worse than having pictures to share & it not working right.

Don't worry-we'll still be here!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

This is turning into a fail of a thead hehe


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Gah! Wont work!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she's adorable. Welcome Henrietta!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

setterchick said:


> Gah! Wont work!


I fixed it for you.


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Letsss try again


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

3 more!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope I dont have any doubles!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's so cute! I love her coloring!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cute little chubby hog! She is beautiful. She has such a sweet face.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Henrietta is so pretty! Her face is so sweet and she has little spock ears!


----------

